# miracles vs marineland tank



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

so im looking at getting another tank for my CBS which will either be a 20 or 30gal. i have a 30gal by marineland and it looks pretty good but ive been hearing the brand miracles a few times on the forum so im wondering which is better between the two? and why?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

chinamon said:


> so im looking at getting another tank for my CBS which will either be a 20 or 30gal. i have a 30gal by marineland and it looks pretty good but ive been hearing the brand miracles a few times on the forum so im wondering which is better between the two? and why?


For that size, either is fine. It is when you get larger that I notice differences like glass quality, and thickness.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

If you want them side by side or something, get the same brand as your other so they are the exact same height, etc. The same sized tanks from different manufacturers can vary slightly. If you look here at my tanks, my 4 connected tanks in the middle are 3x10gal and a 7.5gal cube. I have another 10gal by a different maker and it's shorter by about 3/8" and doesn't look right with the other 3 when all 4 are side by side, so for looks, I would make sure they are all the same make and the same size.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have three marineland 20G Long, costs about $40 each tax included at BA. They are good size and so far they are holding up well. 

If you have the space and cash and want to go for the good looks and quality, AI's starfire tanks are of better quality. The 45cm cube or 50cm cube are great size for shrimps. 

I say, if it's in a shrimp room, go for the cheaper tanks, if it's placed somewhere in living room then get the nicer looking ones from AI. The difference in price really isn't that big considering you're using it for years and years.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

thanks for the replies, guys!

i think i will end up getting another 30gal marineland....... now, im also considering splitting this tank. are the Lee's aquarium dividers at BA's good for shrimp?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Should just get one of these  if 36" is too long, no worries, I custom build 










Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

chinamon said:


> thanks for the replies, guys!
> 
> i think i will end up getting another 30gal marineland....... now, im also considering splitting this tank. are the Lee's aquarium dividers at BA's good for shrimp?


I find shrimp get through the dividers. They don't seal 100% to the sides of the tank and when a female is reading to get berried, a determined male will squeeze through the sides, dig under or climb out of the water and over the top of the divider. Babies can find a million ways through. I tried them and had babies everywhere.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

J_T said:


> Should just get one of these  if 36" is too long, no worries, I custom build
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much would a tank like that cost?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

getochkn said:


> I find shrimp get through the dividers. They don't seal 100% to the sides of the tank and when a female is reading to get berried, a determined male will squeeze through the sides, dig under or climb out of the water and over the top of the divider. Babies can find a million ways through. I tried them and had babies everywhere.


Very true. I have a triple split 40G with glass dividers and baby shrimps from one section end up in every sections ;-) Yesterday, an adult PFR decided to join the CRS next door, how? I have no idea, must have climbed over the divider that has at least 1.5" of clearance above water and only 1" under the tank lid. I gave up and let the babies pick their favourite quarter, will net them back before they grow to adults.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> How much would a tank like that cost?


Pm'd you

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I have seen and touched that tank JT made, and I have to say for that amount of work and material into a tank like that, the price is a steal.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

randy said:


> I have seen and touched that tank JT made, and I have to say for that amount of work and material into a tank like that, the price is a steal.


yeah i have seen and touched (and rubbed) that tank as well. its such beautiful quality. i already sent him a pm. lol


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

randy said:


> I have seen and touched that tank JT made, and I have to say for that amount of work and material into a tank like that, the price is a steal.


Can you ask the person that owns the tank to please send me a pm? I'd like to see the tank before having one made.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Didnt take as many pictures of this one. But that is a close up of the corner.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

so ive decided to get a plain 20gal long.....

i cant decide my filtration though. i know i will be using a twin sponge filter but im debating between another eheim 2213 or aquaclear 30 HOB. the price difference is huge.

probably gonna start building my tank stand today out of 2x4


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Whats the length and height of a 20 gln long from BA,s

planning to get one myself or even a 36" L would be good


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

novice said:


> Whats the length and height of a 20 gln long from BA,s
> 
> planning to get one myself or even a 36" L would be good


They carry the marineland brand and the 20gal long is 30"x12"x12"


----------

